# Dracula Audio Book.



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

I had wondered if anyone else knew of this version. It was Stoker's story, was told with a cast and had music. (NOT Orson Welles, much as I love his) and it opened with Hungarian Music and then a voice spoke in a creepy voice. "Dracula..' then we hear carriage noises and a woman speaks "Johnathan Harker's Journal" then it goes into Johnathan reading his diary, it told the entire story with sound effects, music etc.. Does anyone else know of this? It was on a cassette tape, and I cannot find it anywhere. I loved it dearly as a child.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Sounds like either an early book on tape, or perhaps an Old-Time radio show on tape. Any clue as to any of the actors names? There are tons of OTR websites. There were a lot of radio versions of Dracula. This one doesn't sound fsmiliar to me though.

Here's a clip of one I found that says it is Stoker's Story:
http://www.scenarioproductions.com/audio/ScenarioProductions-Dracula.m3u

It is for sale on CD here:
http://www.scenarioproductions.com/cbc/STAGE_SERIES/12.htm


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

You were 'as a child' in the late 80's/early 90's, right? Do you know if this was new then, or just new to you? There were a number of radioplays and audiobook versions done in the 80's and 90's, many of which were produced in the UK and are still around... but if you had a tape that was done earlier... well anyway, some more info if available would help us narrow the field.


Mike C.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

It is a book on tape. The tape is yellow, and the cover has a picture of Dracula looking out and he has short grey hair with fangs, It was done in the sixties I think. The quality is really good...


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

I FOUND SOME MORE INFO!

Mpls. [i.e. Minneapolis], MN : Metacom, p1978
1 Casette 60mins.


(that is the recording, I looked at it on the website from my home town. and that is the onlyy info they have on it)


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

So you still have the case but the cassette itself is gone? Just making sure I get you right.
Anyway thanks for the extra info, it very much helps... I'll keep looking; having more sets of eyes and computers than your own may get the job done faster!

P.S. Nice choice of forum name... is Elphaba nearby? I'd search for anything for her any day! 


Mike C.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

No. I looked it up on my hometown public library. Where I originally had it. But the Library where I live, they only go so far when it comes to book requests, and Monterey CA. Is out of the question.



(And if Elphie is played by Eden Espinosa, then I will do ANYTHING for her.)


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

Fiyero said:


> (And if Elphie is played by Eden Espinosa, then I will do ANYTHING for her.)


Hahah! I'm an Idina man myself (sigh, always will be) but Eden is stupendous and I shall not gainsay a fellow Elphaba Guy.
(I was going to PM that bit to you, figuring it would get off topic for this thread and category, but if there's no room for a few quick mentions of Wicked in the Halloween MUSIC forum, I'm a flying monkey!)...
At any rate, I will keep looking for Dracula. I love the Mercury Theatre version, and have a few read-by-one-actor versions as well, but I always want to find a new telling, or an old telling that happens to kick serious drama butt (like Welles' version). So at this point I'm looking for it for myself as much as for you!


Mike C.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Fiyero said:


> I FOUND SOME MORE INFO!
> 
> Mpls. [i.e. Minneapolis], MN : Metacom, p1978
> 1 Casette 60mins.
> ...


Wow. I thought I had it because I have a Metacom Cassette of Dracula dated 1978 that is 60 minutes long and made in Mpls. I don't think that is significant though because all of the Metacom tapes I have were made there. Mine however is the Mercury Theater/Orson Welles Version. It came in a set called "Horror Superstars", and is in a holder shaped like one of those old-time table top radios.

If your library has it can't you go sign it out, and make a copy?

EDIT:
I also have an LP Box set that contains the Orson Welles "Dracula" here:
*Great Radio Horror Shows*
Give it a listen, and see what you think.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Any luck with this one yet, Flyero?


----------

